# Another Mystery Mantid



## TheVesper (Dec 11, 2006)

I found a Mantid last month that seemed to be a immature female. She was very small. Knowing the impending doom of winter I brought her inside. All my adults had passed on, and I was lonely for Mantids anyway. One day I walk by and I see her laying an ootheca. She was still tiny and her Ootheca is also VERY tiny. Is this a freak thing? Did I find another strange displaced mantid? I will add pics to this post soon including mini Ooth. Have you guys ever heard of this?

Btw, one of my ooths hatched! Yay! First one laid which means I'm sure more will be coming. Anyone wanna trade babehs when they are ready?


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2006)

If she laid an ooth she was an adult. Pics would help to identify.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 12, 2006)

I am guessing it is a small adult european mantis as i have no idea where you are located. It is normal and frequent for an adult female mantis to lay a small and sort of deformed ootheca - which is usually her last ootheca - before passing away. It is not a freak mantis or ootheca no worry. As Rick said, a pic of it would certainly help.


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 12, 2006)

> I found a Mantid last month that seemed to be a immature female. She was very small. Knowing the impending doom of winter I brought her inside. All my adults had passed on, and I was lonely for Mantids anyway. One day I walk by and I see her laying an ootheca. She was still tiny and her Ootheca is also VERY tiny. Is this a freak thing? Did I find another strange displaced mantid? I will add pics to this post soon including mini Ooth. Have you guys ever heard of this?Btw, one of my ooths hatched! Yay! First one laid which means I'm sure more will be coming. Anyone wanna trade babehs when they are ready?


Here is the wares to help you all!












Vids:

http://www.ithetwilight.com/storage/mama1.mpg

http://www.ithetwilight.com/storage/mama2.mpg

Do you think this will hatch!?!?!?


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2006)

Stagmomantis? Missing a front leg too. If she was mated the ooth should hatch.


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 13, 2006)

> Stagmomantis? Missing a front leg too. If she was mated the ooth should hatch.


Ooths come that tiny? My other ooths from the Cali Mantids are huge. She looks similar. *shrug*


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 13, 2006)

> Stagmomantis? Missing a front leg too. If she was mated the ooth should hatch.


This is what my Stagmomantis looked like in size and color.






She is way smaller, and her abdomen is long not fat.


----------



## Christian (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like _Iris oratoria_ to me. Is there an orange dot on the underside of the abdomen and are the hind wings colored?

Where are you from? If not from California, this find respresents a new location, proving that the species is spreading!

Regards,

Christian


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 13, 2006)

its not missing a front leg, just looks like it lol. u can see it if u look closer.


----------



## Christian (Dec 13, 2006)

Hm? :?

"Watching again"...

:shock:

Now, come on, of course it's missing one foreleg!

Christian


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

> > Stagmomantis? Missing a front leg too. If she was mated the ooth should hatch.
> 
> 
> This is what my Stagmomantis looked like in size and color.
> ...


I know what they look like. His looks a bit different though but close. Its the only thing I have kept that his looks close to. That one has to be missing a front leg..


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 13, 2006)

The Leg:

Is indeed missing. I found her outside near end of November. I was wondering ###### she was doing out in the freezing so I took her in thinking she was a freak undeveloped mantis and had a molt left. Guess not. Still might be a freak though... She was missing her main stabby and her other leg. I wondered if she could still eat, and she eats fine by ripping the prey to pieces to kill it faster. Suffice it to say keeping her cage clean is gross. Cricket juice everywhere. I feed her pinheads so she can catch em eaiser as with adults she would just rip one leg off and eat that at a time. Mmm. Tastes like chicken.


----------



## joossa (Dec 14, 2006)

I am 90% sure she is an I.Oratoria. She looks just like mine =). To make the ID 100% correct, do what Christian mentioned. Look at the underside of the abdomen and check the second to last segment, there should be a red-orange dot. She should also have large balck eye spot on the hind wings.

I.Oratoria's bellys don't get large and round like the Stagmomantis' when they are carrying eggs. The abdomen just becomes bloated, but maintains the same shape.

Also, the ooth in the pic also looks exaclty the same as my I.O. ooths. Where in California are you located? Just check for the red dot, keep us posted!


----------



## joossa (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, I also forgot to mention: I.O. females do not have wings that cover the entire abdomen when adults, only the males do. The species is pertty small (2.5-3.5 in).


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 14, 2006)

yup this one is I.O.

Also see pic here from the following link

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/iris_oratoria.html

The ootheca of this species is generally small, less than an inch.


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 16, 2006)

> yup this one is I.O. Also see pic here from the following link
> 
> http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/iris_oratoria.html
> 
> The ootheca of this species is generally small, less than an inch.


No orange spot just a big circular lime green spot instead. The oothecas for IO also look bigger then hers does. It looks like all of 10 mantids could hatch from it. Picture looks similar indeed though you guys have good eyes. What does this mean? Is it still io? pix of underside soon!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 16, 2006)

It could still be IO, orange spot is just for easy identificatin. I have an IO ooth of less than 1 cm once and very thin as well. Lets hope it still hatch. Good luck.


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 16, 2006)

> It could still be IO, orange spot is just for easy identificatin. I have an IO ooth of less than 1 cm once and very thin as well. Lets hope it still hatch. Good luck.


Thank you so much for all your guys help! Seriously. I'm greatful.


----------

